# 93975-93976 medicare guidelines



## denamfailla (Aug 30, 2011)

Are there any medically necessary guidelines for 93975-93976 ? and if so, what are they? I tried looking that up but didn't come across any but figured I would ask on here. and does anyone know if 93975/93976 can be billed with 76830 and be payed? 

Please help! thank you!!

Dena


----------



## donnajrichmond (Aug 31, 2011)

Most Medicare contractors have an LCD for non-invasive vascular exams such as 93975/76.  Even if you state doesn't have one, you can look at some of the other LCDs to get an idea of what's considered medically necessary.  There are no CCI edits prohibiting 93975/76 with 76830, so if both are ordered and medically necessary you should get paid for both.  Remember that 93975 requires both color and spectral doppler of an organ (or both of paired organs) and evaluation of both arterial and venous blood flow.  If only arterial, or only venous, or only 1 of paired organs is evaluated, code 93976.


----------

